# Fat girl jumping video teehee



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

When I say fat girl, I meant me teehee. It's a bit silly because it was a dare to do this. But I figured some of you guys might like to see some fat wobbling. So here goes 

Me jumping  

Hope that works 

[edit] seems it works if you watch it once and it's short and then if you play it again it's the full video.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok someone just told me it's only 2 seconds long and it should be 20 hmm weird. Is there anywhere better to host it?


----------



## jonah-uk (Oct 1, 2005)

couple of places:

http://yousendit.com/ - send it to yourself and then post the link here. it is only good for 25 downloads though.

http://rapidshare.de/ - unlimited downloads i think.

hope it works - looking forwards to seeing the rest of it now...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 1, 2005)

Cute tummy!


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

Thank you 

Can someone tell me how long it goes on for, or how it ends, coz i can't check yet, and i think it might be the full video now.


----------



## eljay (Oct 1, 2005)

Seconded!


----------



## jonah-uk (Oct 1, 2005)

seems to have worked now. it ends with you jumping towards the camera. is that right?


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

Yup. Bit silly really lol


----------



## Cat (Oct 1, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Yup. Bit silly really lol



hehehe. Fun and silly! Love it!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 1, 2005)

Cause jam don't shake like that.

Nice video. But then anyone who can quote "Red Dwarf" is alright by me.


----------



## Loscos (Oct 1, 2005)

Cool video.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 1, 2005)

Hahaha that's great.
I think you need to turn the lights on next time


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 2, 2005)

Whee!

Only a fat girl could create such a fun (and slightly arousing) image like that!


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 2, 2005)

Very nice vid.


----------



## mango (Oct 2, 2005)

*Mmmmmm... belly slappin' good!

 *


----------



## mrman1980uk (Oct 2, 2005)

Get it directly here: http://x702.putfile.com/videos/27311040273.mpg


----------



## missaf (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow that was fun and silly and inspiring all at the same time


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 3, 2005)

wow, i don't even know where to begin to describe that. thanks for posting it.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 6, 2005)

Totally lovely in the usual Curvy Em-esque way.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2005)

its not working can you try one of those other sites???


----------



## TS Monkey (Oct 7, 2005)

Did the link go down?


----------



## khronek0731 (Oct 7, 2005)

I can't find the video either. Can you repost it???


----------



## Emma (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah I took it down BUT there's a poster on the last page who says he has a link to where you can download it from.


----------



## khronek0731 (Oct 7, 2005)

That doesn't work either. It sends you to the same spot your original e-mail sent us and theres nothing there.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 7, 2005)

hey em can u like email me for my s/n nd then send it to me cuz it wont show up on the site


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 7, 2005)

well i never got a chance to see it plz send it to me i will love u forever plz plz plz


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 8, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Yeah I took it down BUT there's a poster on the last page who says he has a link to where you can download it from.



Why did you take it down? Second thoughts?


----------



## Emma (Oct 8, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Why did you take it down? Second thoughts?



My intention was to keep it up for a few days but take it down before it ended up in the yahoo groups and on joke sites.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 8, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> My intention was to keep it up for a few days but take it down before it ended up in the yahoo groups and on joke sites.



Always a danger of that, but the joke would really be on them because they'll eat up their own bandwidth downloading it. Plus, you can't really see who it is anyway (or whether you followed the stringent puritan image guidelines we have here at Dimensions  ) Anyway, it was nice. I had always pictured you smaller.


----------



## zynth (Oct 8, 2005)

Pitty, i've missed out, teach me for not checking through-out the entire board :O I'll have to be more aware in the future, also if you get dared again to do something silly, please pm me to let me know!!

All the best
x


----------



## Emma (Oct 9, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Always a danger of that, but the joke would really be on them because they'll eat up their own bandwidth downloading it. Plus, you can't really see who it is anyway (or whether you followed the stringent puritan image guidelines we have here at Dimensions  ) Anyway, it was nice. I had always pictured you smaller.



Heh, oh dear I didn't think of the guidelines! eek. (but i'm pretty sure I didn't show anything) Ya, I used to be a lot smaller, you probably remember me from those days.. Oh my, it's been almost 5 years since the 'controvercy' about *those* pictures when I was 16. Doesn't time fly! lol


----------



## Dr. Tobias Funke (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm kind of angry that I missed the video.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 10, 2005)

Anger leads to hatred. Hatred leads to suffering. You're two steps away from the Dark Side! PULL UP! PULL UP!


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 10, 2005)

Is it still working? I'm a bit too giddy to be sure, but I don't think the link has any sort of download option.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 11, 2005)

How about you email us the video and nobody gets lead anywhere?


----------



## flamins (Oct 11, 2005)

so here i am, lured out of lurker-dom in order to request this tantilizingly titled file be hosted or emailed somewhere, somehow by someone!

Really, it's criminal to be enticed into reading such a promisingly-named thread only to find that the file isn't available anymore!


----------



## Phalloidium (Oct 23, 2005)

flamins said:


> so here i am, lured out of lurker-dom in order to request this tantilizingly titled file be hosted or emailed somewhere, somehow by someone!
> 
> Really, it's criminal to be enticed into reading such a promisingly-named thread only to find that the file isn't available anymore!



I agree. Damnit, I missed it! I should have registered here sooner... damn my busy life!


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 23, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Anger leads to hatred. Hatred leads to suffering. You're two steps away from the Dark Side! PULL UP! PULL UP!


----------



## bluetech (Oct 24, 2005)

Okay, so I downloaded the video when it first went up. I just checked, and yes, I still have it. So if Ms. Em says that it is okay to do so (it being of her and all), I will look into figuring out how to host it somewhere. 

Otherwise, we can come to some sort of arrangement - i.e. you leave a paper bag stuffed full of cash under a park bench after dark tonight, and I will swap it with a CD-R containing a certain QuickTime movie.


----------



## Emma (Oct 24, 2005)

I'd rather you didn't, if that's ok?


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 24, 2005)

Which park?


----------



## bluetech (Oct 25, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I'd rather you didn't, if that's ok?



That's what I assumed. I figured that you had taken it down intentionally. 

Oh, and Totmacher and anyone else still interested in getting ahold of the video, I will respect Em's privacy, and not distribute it at all, even privately. Sorry, guys. I hadn't even meant to keep the thing, and only thought of checking my download cache when I saw that this thread was still going. 

But if you still wanted to leave me a paper bag filled with money somewhere, I wouldn't object.


----------



## Stealth (Oct 25, 2005)

*puts on cutesy-fase*


Puh-Leaassseeeee???


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 26, 2005)

bluetech said:


> That's what I assumed. I figured that you had taken it down intentionally.
> 
> Oh, and Totmacher and anyone else still interested in getting ahold of the video, I will respect Em's privacy, and not distribute it at all, even privately. Sorry, guys. I hadn't even meant to keep the thing, and only thought of checking my download cache when I saw that this thread was still going.
> 
> But if you still wanted to leave me a paper bag filled with money somewhere, I wouldn't object.



I figured you wouldn't, but there is a paper bag full of cash here that's just gonna have to go back to the bank...  Sorry, em. You're just too cute for my own good sometimes


----------



## bluetech (Oct 26, 2005)

Perhaps as a consolation, if she feels up to it CurvyEm could produce other videos graced with her beauty for private screenings here at Dimensions? 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 26, 2005)

I have closed this thread at Em's request. She doesn't want the video reposted, or to have it keep coming up again and again... so closed it is, hope you enjoyed it while it was there!


----------

